# My baby the white min poo!



## SuwenSan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey all.. just wanna share some pics of my lil mini poodle.. her name is lady... and she's spoilt rotten...

Pre Hair Cut


















Post Hair Cut


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I like the third one. She looks like she's smiling! Cute!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Lady is cutie. Good pics


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Awwww! How pretty!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she's beautiful - what a smile!


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

She is beautiful  You must be so proud.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

So cute


----------



## SuwenSan (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks all..=)
i am very proud of her.. =)


----------

